# How long is yours?



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

How long do you have your bands? I've just banded up using some 1745 Dankung bands. I bought a 1mtr length off ebay and just cut it into 4 equal lengths.

Now 10" before fitting, doesn't look very long but after shooting for a little time today I'm thinking that I ought to shorten them a little to suit me a little better.

Fork to pouch is around 9" but think I should experiment with 7-8".

Do any of you people shoot with short bands, and if so, what sort of length do you prefer?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I shoot better with tb 22 - 23 cm long.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Using Thera Band Gold, 9.5mm steel and an 84cm draw:
(Same length used for various tube sizes)

Standard
*30mm x 20mm x 180mm* - Effective band length of 160mm & 525% elongation.
(approx 15 band sets per meter)

Max Speed
*30mm x 20mm x 160mm* - Effective band length of 140mm & 600% elongation
(approx 18 band sets per meter)

Long Life
*30mm x 20mm x 200mm* - Effective band length of 180mm & 460% elongation
(exactly 15 band sets per meter)


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Am I the only one to be childish enough to see the innuendo in the thread title, or is everyone else just not commenting?









The length depends on what rubber I'm using. They all have different maximum elongations. I never taper bands though, mainly because I'm lazy, but also because it has longer band life.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

The bands on this one are just under 8" and it shot great until one started tearing
at the loop. I think about 9" would be about right for me. Jim


----------

